# Word of the Day... Haughty



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2021)

Haughty: arrogantly superior and disdainful.
"_a look of haughty disdain_"


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 2, 2021)

I have never been haughty, naughty is another matter.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I have never been haughty, naughty is another matter.


Nothing wrong with a little naughtiness from time-to-time.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Nothing wrong with a little naughtiness from time-to-time.


Oh, time is eternal.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Oh, time is eternal.


I'll just bet your mom had her hands full with you.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll just bet your mom had her hands full with you


I agree.  

She might have _had to be_ a little bit _haughty, _at times,
in order to get herself, and him, to survive it.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

If you get the award that your best friend wanted, don't get _haughty_ about it, 

or you will lose more than you gained.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2021)

A little food for thought to all the woman here who have spouses or partners.... before getting your knickers in a bunch over your SO referring to another woman as "haughty", remember haughty serves as a much different expression than hottie.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

I once had a friend known as Dotty;
She hadn't been the least bit naughty.
Till she won the School Spelling Bee;
Took to bragging about geniuses in her family tree....
 Became so annoying, was called, Dotty the _Haughty_.

A new boy moved into the town.
He offered to buy her a ring and a gown.
But he soon find out what he ought;
That _Hot, she was Not!
So he left her with the bill and a frown._

She learned her lesson, did Dotty,
And with the help of her cousin named Lottie;
Apologized to her childhood friends,
and took kind actions to seek amends;
And we all forgave her, our long-time friend, dear Dotty.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Jul 2, 2021)

My late mother and father's families specialised in haughtiness, very snobbish.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 3, 2021)

It's raining and cloudy here this morning.  I think I'll have a Haughty Toddy to warm up.


----------

